# [Malaysian NR] Amos Tay 12.90 3x3x3 avg



## amostay2004 (Dec 3, 2009)

Final solve was a J perm with the bar facing me and I reaalllly thought for a second it was PLL skip =p
Great average! Got me a 2nd placing behind the almighty Piti Pichedpan..

Also the Malaysian NR =D

Cube: Type A-V (modded)


----------



## Muesli (Dec 3, 2009)

You still got a sub-13 solve with that cube-drop. Awesome average.


----------



## blah (Dec 3, 2009)

I hate how people who only use their right hands are faster than I.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yea..anyway I can't help but think it could've been a low-11s 
anyway I got a PLL skip so who am I to complain huh 

Edit: @blah - I do use my left hand, just not that much..heh. I do left handed sune and one of the G perms, but still getting used to the G perm though.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Also, a 1:39.18 official BLD 






Description:
Aimed for sub-1:40 and got it =) Also won me first place! =D Could've went faster on execution but oh well, I'm satisfied


----------



## oskarasbrink (Dec 4, 2009)

you didn't use your left hand at all except for U'  but anyway good job


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> Cube: Type A-V (modded)



How? Mine's coming in the mail, and cubes=life said it locks up alot, unless you use type c springs, which I don't have. What mod did you do?


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

oskarasbrink said:


> you didn't use your left hand at all except for U'  but anyway good job


Yea, I noticed that too after re-watching the vid  It's probably because I'm not confident with using my left hand and was too nervous then that I did so many cube rotations. I admit I'm more right hand dominant at home but I'm using more of my left hand now 




ZB_FTW!!! said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > Cube: Type A-V (modded)
> ...



Mine locks up a lot too when I first got it, and wasn't fast enough for me. My friend showed me how the Chinese modded their A5 corners and I did it. It locks up less and cuts corners better so I definitely recommend it. All you need is a knife/blade to smoothen out the 'edges and corner' of the corner. I don't know how to explain this without a video 

Then it still wasn't smooth enough for me until my friend also told me to remove the smaller washers and it really made a huge difference. It made the cube turn faster but also less stable and locks up a little more. But I broke my average of 100 PB by far after this so I'm gonna stick with it this way.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> But I broke my average of 100 PB by far after this so I'm gonna stick with it this way.



Please tell me it was sub 13


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > But I broke my average of 100 PB by far after this so I'm gonna stick with it this way.
> ...



13.01 I think. Serious. But he'll sub-12.5 by the time he goes to UK, I know it.


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Argh..thinking back about that average of 100. I was like 12.7x average at 90 solves...and the last 10 solves had 3 friggin pops..and ended with a 13.06.

Is that sub-13 enough?


----------

